# Trying to make a little money from woodworking.



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

So, ive been looking for a job and cant seem to find one so i thought about woodworking to make money. Since im still in High School, i dont need a lot of money. I have a table saw, circular saw, router, drill press, jig saws and some other tools. I have the tools needed to do most work. 

What are things that i can make to earn some money? I know end grain cuttingboards are pretty simple. What else? 

Thanks again guys!

PS: Where do you guys get more "exotic" hardwoods. Seems like here (warner robins, ga) anything like cherry or purple heart are impossible to find. We only have things like Oak and thats at Lowes and HD ( its $$$ too)


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

It's a little rough to get a name and reputation.
It also depends on your skills and what you are good at building.
Woodworking n general is a vast area. It's like saying I want to start car building. You have to find a niche' that you are good at AND a niche' that pays.

On wood suppliers, it's best to find a wood cutter locally. I use a supply house that is 30 miles away in Asheville and a friend with a sawmill in Tennessee who is 200 miles away. Both have unique log cuts and a large variety of regional woods. Exotics are also available from Asheville, but I never use them, since their pricing is outrageous per board foot. Keeping material costs low is a plus, but realize the wood cost is the least of the factors. The biggest factor is your time and making a good hourly wage. I try to shoot for a labor cost that is 4X that of the material. I also won't work for less than $50.oo per hour.

NEVER buy from the Big Box stores. They have limited choices and their board foot pricing is outrageous.

Heres my site. No piece in the website has cost me over $250 in materials, and in fact some pieces only cost me for finishes and hardware.

www.gnarlywooddesigns.weebly.com

Now, I won't say I've been overly successful in making a living at this, but it has paid for itself plus some.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

I would definitely say that a customer will not be wanting to compensate you for overpaying on materials. For instance, cutting boards, alot of people make them from worthless scraps, if you go out to HD and pay 40 bucks for some clean boards to make the same thing, youre behind the 8 ball.

buying in bulk will put more money in your pocket.

As for what you sell... Ive pondered it... Farm tables are very in right now, they cost a boatload from a furniture store, and its just the right kind of project that some local craftsmanship would be appreciated. Best part, the more rustic and reclaimed the wood, the better! Ive seen them even made out of free pallet wood, though I think timber sized planks would make a higher quality (more $$$) product.


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

Da Aardvark said:


> It's a little rough to get a name and reputation.
> It also depends on your skills and what you are good at building.
> Woodworking n general is a vast area. It's like saying I want to start car building. You have to find a niche' that you are good at AND a niche' that pays.
> 
> ...


Yea, i dont need $50 an hour ( though that would be awesome). Ill try to figure something out. 



bauerbach said:


> I would definitely say that a customer will not be wanting to compensate you for overpaying on materials. For instance, cutting boards, alot of people make them from worthless scraps, if you go out to HD and pay 40 bucks for some clean boards to make the same thing, youre behind the 8 ball.
> 
> buying in bulk will put more money in your pocket.
> 
> As for what you sell... Ive pondered it... Farm tables are very in right now, they cost a boatload from a furniture store, and its just the right kind of project that some local craftsmanship would be appreciated. Best part, the more rustic and reclaimed the wood, the better! Ive seen them even made out of free pallet wood, though I think timber sized planks would make a higher quality (more $$$) product.


I got about 40 or 50 pallets i got for free from lowes. We have a massive lumber yard in our town. I found a place near by that sells some hardwoods. Gonna hopefully get some prices.


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

In your area, I'd suggest maybe attending some craft shows. I know it sounds weird, but my wife and I have made money off and on by selling woodcrafts as vendors now and then. 

Go and look around at who's making what out of wood, note their prices and construction methods, take pictures, and then see if it's something you want to take on.

Then get signed up for notices of shows in your area and in surrounding areas so you can pick and choose what you want to attend as a vendor.

Just a thought...


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

Toolman2 said:


> In your area, I'd suggest maybe attending some craft shows. I know it sounds weird, but my wife and I have made money off and on by selling woodcrafts as vendors now and then.
> 
> Go and look around at who's making what out of wood, note their prices and construction methods, take pictures, and then see if it's something you want to take on.
> 
> ...


Yea, I thought about that till i got a booth price....$3400 $&%^ yea no im good. I thought about making a facebook page and doing a free giveaway at like 100 or 200 likes to get my name around. What are some simple projects that have a good money turn around?


----------



## seannymac (Jun 25, 2014)

Facebook might work.


----------



## jacob34 (Jun 6, 2012)

I would look at local Facebook pages, example in my area we have a swap and talk page, and look what people are asking for. Toy boxes/blanket chests get requested a lot. You could always build a variety of things post them on Facebook or Craigslist or other comparable sites and see which sell in your area.


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

Look around at some more localized events. We've setup at events for $20 and $40 for the day. Obviously, if you want to get into a journaled event, you'll pay through the nose like the Bucklers shows.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

facebook depends who your friends are, if its other teenagers, you might be tapping a dry well  If youre friends with parents with some pockets, you could do ok.


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

bauerbach said:


> facebook depends who your friends are, if its other teenagers, you might be tapping a dry well  If youre friends with parents with some pockets, you could do ok.


I know some very rich parents around here. Got a source here who does a lot of sawing. Not sure which woods i should get. He has black walnut, red oak, white oak, yellow poplar, pecan, sycamore, black cherry,Hack berry, Eastern Red Cedar,Persimmon, Maple, and Chinaberry. Nevereven heard of some of these woods.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

You might consider to ask this to yourself , What sells best in my region? What are the best projects to do during summer or during Christmas?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

It all depends on what is going on craft show wise in your community. I have made and sold a mess of mesquite coasters. They are super simple to make, look great, and people around here snap them up.

Cutting boards, trivets, think gift stuff that you can make jigs to help you knock a mess of whatever it is you want to make, out in a hurry with repeatable results...


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

Which of those woods i posted would work good?


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

Well, meet the coolest guy ive ever meet today. He runs a sawmill about 10 min away from my house. So i go by their and meet him and he was so nice. He have me 15ft of walnut, maple, pecan, and oak. He charge me for one piece of wood and that was a piece of dark walnut that is gorgeous and that was $5


So yea, im a happy camper :thumbsup::smile::yes:

Cant upload the photos to here for some reason so heres a link to photobucket

http://s28.photobucket.com/user/SouthernWoodworking/library/


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

As you get started keep in mind that wood has to be protected to keep it from warping, checking, etc. If you have a place build a post and spar lumber rack to store your collection of wood. Treat the ends with paint and cut up some plywood into strips to keep space between the boards for air flow.

You might want to try to select a few designs and build some sample pieces to show people what you can do and be prepared to listen to suggestions about your designs. Don't get trapped into trying to compete with Ikea and Walmart furniture or you'll get frustrated real quickly.

Good luck and keep track of your purchases and time spent so you can learn how much your getting from your efforts.

Jack


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

jacko9 said:


> As you get started keep in mind that wood has to be protected to keep it from warping, checking, etc. If you have a place build a post and spar lumber rack to store your collection of wood. Treat the ends with paint and cut up some plywood into strips to keep space between the boards for air flow.
> 
> You might want to try to select a few designs and build some sample pieces to show people what you can do and be prepared to listen to suggestions about your designs. Don't get trapped into trying to compete with Ikea and Walmart furniture or you'll get frustrated real quickly.
> 
> ...


Yea, i hope im not getting in over my head. What are some other things i can make?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

In these days it seems it's very hard to charge for woodworking the price it requires for the amount of work it takes. You've got to be ruled by the almighty dollar or your better off working for someone else. Profit is not a dirty word. But if you don't get it. You will regret the extra time it requires and either work with regret or quit altogether.

I don't do woodwork for a living because, for me, it robs the joy of doing it. If I felt I could make a living at it maybe. I realize many have and I applaud there success.

For a friend I took on a very large project. I charge double the cost of material, it was all walnut. I charge $40 an hour for every hour I can think of. Including phone conversations, emailing, drive time to pick up a bottle of glue. I charge for changes even if it requires no extra material or time. Now I'm on the last leg of the project and it's still not enough to make me want to pursue even evening work doing woodwork for hire.

Al


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

Al B Thayer said:


> In these days it seems it's very hard to charge for woodworking the price it requires for the amount of work it takes. You've got to be ruled by the almighty dollar or your better off working for someone else. Profit is not a dirty word. But if you don't get it. You will regret the extra time it requires and either work with regret or quit altogether.
> 
> I don't do woodwork for a living because, for me, it robs the joy of doing it. If I felt I could make a living at it maybe. I realize many have and I applaud there success.
> 
> ...


I just need to make a few hundred dollars a month for gas and saving.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

SouthernWoodworking said:


> I just need to make a few hundred dollars a month for gas and saving.


Good for you. Go for it. Just be honest with yourself and count your costs. Don't cut the price it hurts the trade. But maybe it's too late for that.

Best off if you think through the work process and shave as much time as possible. That will be your biggest expence.

Good luck.

Al


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

Al B Thayer said:


> Good for you. Go for it. Just be honest with yourself and count your costs. Don't cut the price it hurts the trade. But maybe it's too late for that.
> 
> Best off if you think through the work process and shave as much time as possible. That will be your biggest expence.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks. Whats a good price for endgrain cutting boards? (Give or take $20)


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

If you do a quick search on Google you can find end grain cutting boards that range from about $40 to over 10 times that amount. There's a lot of competition out there for the 'run of the mill' end grain cutting board. 

How good are your creativity skills? How about your selling skills? Find a niche for your particular style of work/design and give it your best shot. But like Al said, don't cut the price. I learned a long time ago that if I need to cut the price then I'm also cutting the job. If they want your best design then they pay your top price, not the price of your plain cutting board. If all they want to pay is bottom dollar then sell them your bottom of the line cutting board - period.


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

difalkner said:


> If you do a quick search on Google you can find end grain cutting boards that range from about $40 to over 10 times that amount. There's a lot of competition out there for the 'run of the mill' end grain cutting board.
> 
> How good are your creativity skills? How about your selling skills? Find a niche for your particular style of work/design and give it your best shot. But like Al said, don't cut the price. I learned a long time ago that if I need to cut the price then I'm also cutting the job. If they want your best design then they pay your top price, not the price of your plain cutting board. If all they want to pay is bottom dollar then sell them your bottom of the line cutting board - period.


Im pretty creative. Used to fly massive RC planes and airbrushed the images on them. Im moving into my new shop this weekend so hopefully this will give me space to work.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I would recommend you make shelves and storage cabinets. Everybody has too much junk and no place to put it. Then all the box stores sell it the particleboard junk. I think the biggest seller I had was plate shelves to hang on the wall and cedar chests.


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm no expert at woodworking but there are certain things to consider if you plan to make a profit crafting anything out of your home. Finding a niche in which the market is not totally saturated is one. Marketing what you offer to a demographic that is interested is another. One of the most important things in my opinion is finding a way to easily replicate and reproduce methods of making a product. Look at what others are charging for similar products...can you make it as good or better? different? more and better options? cheaper? faster? I have never made an end grain cutting board. If I set out to do it I imagine it would take me about 3 days to a week to make one from start to finish (just an estimate). If I wanted to make and sell them for profit I would find a way to do the things I mentioned above and be able to crank out many a day. It can be done I'm sure. Best of luck to you


----------



## feralfreak (Nov 17, 2013)

some things that aren't too hard to make are doll cradles, bed steps, gun racks, you could design some cd/dvd racks, shelves, ive had people ask me to make them benches, and I have, for 150 each, but I don't go to flea markets or any public market, I cant because I don't really own the copyright on it, its from a readers digest book, and i cant really say that i try to sell them because i just show pictures of what i made, some liked it and wanted some with a minor change in it. if you have a lathe you can make rolling pins and candle holders, and you don't really need a lathe for that if you make rustic ones out of cedar logs like what i posted here before asking about a price that would be good for it. ive noticed people like rocking horses, but they are very labor intensive so i don't like to make them, but you might if you get a high enough fee for it(money makes anything fun, right?) i use to make mini cradles out of balsa wood, sold them for 4 bucks each but that was a long time, i would suggest you get yourself from 1/4 inch graph paper and design something, you might start with a doll cradle and go from there, but its up to you. let me give you some advice i should have followed myself a long time ago: you cant have too many clamps, you cant have enough clamps, get lots of them. i only have 3 bar clamps so it takes me a long time to do a bench, at least half the time is spent gluing up when i could spend less with more of them. 

some more advice i can give is have strips of cedar on hand, just 1/4 inch by 3/4 inch is all you need, maybe 2 or 3 foot long, and put them on the surface you would be using to do you glueups on, its a trick i figured out because i do mine on some scraps of 2x6 and if i have those in place, they might stick with the squeeze out, but knock off very easy and haven't torn the grain of the wood like it did when i let it get stuck to pine.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

JohnnyG73 said:


> I'm no expert at woodworking but there are certain things to consider if you plan to make a profit crafting anything out of your home. Finding a niche in which the market is not totally saturated is one. Marketing what you offer to a demographic that is interested is another. One of the most important things in my opinion is finding a way to easily replicate and reproduce methods of making a product. Look at what others are charging for similar products...can you make it as good or better? different? more and better options? cheaper? faster? I have never made an end grain cutting board. If I set out to do it I imagine it would take me about 3 days to a week to make one from start to finish (just an estimate). If I wanted to make and sell them for profit I would find a way to do the things I mentioned above and be able to crank out many a day. It can be done I'm sure. Best of luck to you


Great post. I couldn't have said it better.

Al


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

There's been one thing missing, a PITA, in every house that I've ever lived in.
Not enough shelves in closets. I know those are simple projects but lots of people
want the shelves and don't have any tools.

I really like the house that I own now. I can't imagine what the original owners did for shelves in closets. There were NONE at all. The closets were boxes. Where did they put stuff? One extra shelf, half a shelf, three shelves. . . . I can't live on my hands and knees, looking for things.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Lots of inputs here. Young pal, lots have been said. I can hardly give smarter advice! Goodluck and keep us posted.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

*Guitar Stands*

When I first started making things to sell on ebay,I made electric guitar Stands.used to simply hold safely musicians guitars when they are not playing.Good for several hundred a month without breaking much of a sweat.Check them out on ebay and come up with your design. I don't have any pic's anymore but Kenbo also made a real cool one and he may allow you copy rights LOL


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Southern.

You mention you don't need to make $50 per hour.
Let me disagree and explain why.

There are costs many woodworkers overlook or don't realize. Most don't care since they are hobbyists but if you are doing your trade for money, please don't overlook the following.

1) Shop overhead, (lighting/heating) 
2) Shop expenses, (mortgage/taxes/insurance)
3) Vehicle expenses (you have mileage for material purchases/deliveries/etc)
4) Liability and workmans comp insurances (especially if you have employees)
5) Tool wear and tear and purchases.
6) Medical (chances are you may have downtime due to injury at some point...Hopefully not)
7) Do you thoroughly figure the projects material costs? (I think most underestimate these costs, especially with things like sandpaper/finishes/etc)
8) Advertising costs and the time to market your product.

Now the upside.
1) Taxes can be written off if you set it up as a business

Point being, $50.oo per hour, really isn't. It can tend to get eaten up by extraneous expenses.
You need to calculate these items carefully.
I personally won't work for less than $75 per hour but shoot for the $100 per hour range.

We are working on a small home project that is to be sold to the general public. They are only 128 sq ft, with the option to adjoin multiple units as desired. In calculating material costs we are at ~$2000 ($16.oo per sq ft) to $4000 (~$30.oo per sq ft) depending on wether the unit is bare bones or well appointed.
In researching the competition (which is a very small segment) similar units go for $8000 to $24000. The first unit will be a bare bones unit and we expect 1 week in time (2 people) in construction time. When a factory assembly line is in place, we suspect the timeline will be 8 to 16 hours per unit and we can stamp these babies out fast. So we haven't calculated the hours and hourly wage yet, but are realizing there will be a 400% profit margin from material cost to sale price.
Gut feeling is this should pay well.

God Bless(es)


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Da Aardvark said:


> You mention you don't need to make $50 per hour.
> Let me disagree and explain why.


Hello, I'm listening....


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

Robson Valley said:


> There's been one thing missing, a PITA, in every house that I've ever lived in.
> Not enough shelves in closets. I know those are simple projects but lots of people
> want the shelves and don't have any tools.
> 
> I really like the house that I own now. I can't imagine what the original owners did for shelves in closets. There were NONE at all. The closets were boxes. Where did they put stuff? One extra shelf, half a shelf, three shelves. . . . I can't live on my hands and knees, looking for things.


No idea what a PITA is :laughing::laughing:


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

Da Aardvark said:


> Southern.
> 
> You mention you don't need to make $50 per hour.
> Let me disagree and explain why.
> ...



Well, let me counter with:

1) I have no overhead cause im paying those bills. 
2) Dont have mortgage on my barn (haha)
3) Truck needs about $150 a month for gas. So the rest for me is profit. 
4) If a person is willing to work for a 17yr old.... well i dont think my generation is very bright. 
5) Yea, I would have to dip into my savings if a tool broke
6) I hope i keep all my digits
7) I understand that.
8) Im thinking facebook and other social media for advertising. Its free so i like it 


Thanks for the advice. That would apply to me more if a was older and actually had to pay for these things. You seem to be knowledgeable about this. If i was making $50 an hour, i could pay off my gas for a year in a few days. That would be amazing.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

SouthernWoodworking said:


> Well, let me counter with:
> 
> 1) I have no overhead cause im paying those bills.
> 2) Dont have mortgage on my barn (haha)
> ...


Giving away your work just doesn't help the guy who depends on making a profit to live on. Doesn't do much for the industry either. 

Al


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

SouthernWoodworking said:


> No idea what a PITA is :laughing::laughing:


I know another definition.
Anyone have a mother in law?


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

unclefester said:


> I know another definition.
> Anyone have a mother in law?


Haha,:no: whats the woodworking def is what i wanna know.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

SouthernWoodworking said:


> Haha,:no: whats the woodworking def is what i wanna know.


I spell it PITButt.

Al


----------



## punkin611 (Sep 17, 2013)

SouthernWoodworking said:


> So, ive been looking for a job and cant seem to find one so i thought about woodworking to make money. Since im still in High School, i dont need a lot of money. I have a table saw, circular saw, router, drill press, jig saws and some other tools. I have the tools needed to do most work.
> 
> What are things that i can make to earn some money? I know end grain cuttingboards are pretty simple. What else?
> 
> ...


I don't know what level woodworker you are, but I would sugest going to a good woodworking school or trying an apprenticeship with a good cabinet maker. If you don't know what you want to build are you sure you can build something saleable? Sorry, but this is a tough biz even for experts


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

punkin611 said:


> I don't know what level woodworker you are, but I would sugest going to a good woodworking school or trying an apprenticeship with a good cabinet maker. If you don't know what you want to build are you sure you can build something saleable? Sorry, but this is a tough biz even for experts


Well, ive built custom subwoofer boxes for around 3 years now and sold those. Im just trying to switch over to actual woodworking and not MDF boxes where i could go 5 or 6m months without building a box then 1 month have 5 to do. My uncle is a cabinet maker im trying to get some time to learn from him.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Jharris
If you aren't making $50 per hour..

1) Your product is too labor intensive for a good profit margin.
2) Your production processes are not as efficient as they could be.
3) Both 1 and 2
4) You aren't overly concerned with profits.

Most good shops are set up to make that margin. Most company owners make a good wage or the company owner needs to re-think what they are building.
.....
Southern.
Good that overhead is low. Now make the good wage and pocket the profits. Mine is low as well. We work at my homes property.
You mention down time in building speaker boxes. That is why a good wage is important. There are days/weeks when you are slow. A good wage carries you over the slow times.
I was a independent Architect for 34 years. The only thing an Architect has to sell is his time (and his experience and paper). I was exceptionally fast and routinely made $75-150 per hour, but realize I had dead months, and I weathered bad economies. (This economy made me shut down shop...no one was building much.) My overhead was low (out of the house) and my prices were ~25-30% less than most competitors.

Make it pay, or you are just working because you like the work. Making it pay AND liking the work is optimum.


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

Da Aardvark said:


> Jharris
> If you aren't making $50 per hour..
> 
> 1) Your product is too labor intensive for a good profit margin.
> ...


Yea, I see where you coming from now. Ill try to get some things made in the next week. Trying to move into my new shop.


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

Well, got one cutting board made. Took about 6 or 7 hours. Maple and Walnut with Mineral oil finish. What do yall think? I know one of the pieces is going cross grain when the rest are going with the grain for the walnut. It was a rookie mistake.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

So if you want to make $15 an hour that there is a $105 cutting board. ;-)


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

SouthernWoodworking said:


> Well, got one cutting board made. Took about 6 or 7 hours. Maple and Walnut with Mineral oil finish. What do yall think? I know one of the pieces is going cross grain when the rest are going with the grain for the walnut. It was a rookie mistake.


Are you kidding? Sad to say it will probably push your joints part. Have you looked at many cutting boards? Most have the grain running one way and use thin strips to aid in keeping the board flat. The best cutting boards for cutting on and keeping the knives sharp are end grain up cutting boards.

If your going to earn some gas money. Best off if you make 10 or so boards at a time. Doing 10 cuts 10 routes 10 sandings so to speak. This will only add a small amount to the time because for one you cut down on setup time. Work to get the time per board close to 20 minutes each. With the bulk of the time in waiting for the glue to dry and sanding. The smaller the item the more pieces you need to make at the same time.

Good luck 

Al


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

sawdustfactory said:


> So if you want to make $15 an hour that there is a $105 cutting board. ;-)


I dont think its worth that much. If was from a better woodworker maybe but not me. 


Al B Thayer said:


> Are you kidding? Sad to say it will probably push your joints part. Have you looked at many cutting boards? Most have the grain running one way and use thin strips to aid in keeping the board flat. The best cutting boards for cutting on and keeping the knives sharp are end grain up cutting boards.
> 
> If your going to earn some gas money. Best off if you make 10 or so boards at a time. Doing 10 cuts 10 routes 10 sandings so to speak. This will only add a small amount to the time because for one you cut down on setup time. Work to get the time per board close to 20 minutes each. With the bulk of the time in waiting for the glue to dry and sanding. The smaller the item the more pieces you need to make at the same time.
> 
> ...


Yea. I realized afterwards that one piece was wrong. It was just a test build for a local shop here who wanted a general idea of what i can do. Im aware of the efficiency problem. The more i make the quicker i can get one done. That 6 hours includes waiting for glue to dry. Just gotta make a few to pay for my new fence so i dont spend a minute for each new cut lining up the rip fence. All in all, whats it worth assuming it doesn't come apart. The bottom isnt very nice since the walnut is 1/2 and the maple is 3/4in. If i was going to sell a bunch of these they would both be 3/4in.


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

wow some people sell cutting boards for a ton of money


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

SouthernWoodworking said:


> wow some people sell cutting boards for a ton of money


I wouldn't show this one without doing it correctly. It just doesn't look like a cutting board. Google image cutting boards.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Southern
You can build and sell your boards same as another. It just has to come around to being something worth using. Get back in there and go another round. If you see you have made a mistake. Stop there and correct it before you go to the next step.

Al


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

I mean im gonna make more. The reason im taking this to her is cause she wants it. Im gonna make different ones. I mean their are different styles of cutting boards. That was just quick one i made. Its not my best work i would say. Im gonna try a few of the designs like what the Wood Whisperer made or Steve Ramsey.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

SouthernWoodworking said:


> I mean im gonna make more. The reason im taking this to her is cause she wants it. Im gonna make different ones. I mean their are different styles of cutting boards. That was just quick one i made. Its not my best work i would say. Im gonna try a few of the designs like what the Wood Whisperer made or Steve Ramsey.


If that's for the local shop to show them what you can do. I would make a perfect one first and then give it too them. 

Al


----------



## bradford (Jun 14, 2014)

SouthernWoodworking said:


> Well, got one cutting board made. Took about 6 or 7 hours. Maple and Walnut with Mineral oil finish. What do yall think? I know one of the pieces is going cross grain when the rest are going with the grain for the walnut. It was a rookie mistake.


I think it looks nice and you learned a valuable lesson that you will probably never make again. The design could use some work as Al mentioned. I would ask myself a couple of questions before I continued. What makes my cutting board unique? Why would someone buy mine instead of one at a Walmart? The only difference between a cutting board that you make and the big companies is that you can customize yours to what the consumer wants.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I agree - correct it and then give them the good one. Like they say, 'You only get one chance to make a good first impression.' All of us have made mistakes and miscalculations but how you cover up or recover from or correct those errors sets you apart from the 'others' doing mediocre work. 

And as for 'mistakes', it's really only a mistake once it goes out your door to the customer. Regardless of how messed up it is in your shop as long as you correct it before it gets into their hands then it's not a mistake; it was just part of the process, even if 'the process' took you down a few new roads.

Do your best, give your best, and let that stand on its own merit. Be proud of your best and don't lower your standards just to get something out the door. Even if it takes you longer to get to *your best* you'll be glad you took the extra time to get it to that point.

David


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

difalkner said:


> I agree - correct it and then give them the good one. Like they say, 'You only get one chance to make a good first impression.' All of us have made mistakes and miscalculations but how you cover up or recover from or correct those errors sets you apart from the 'others' doing mediocre work.
> 
> And as for 'mistakes', it's really only a mistake once it goes out your door to the customer. Regardless of how messed up it is in your shop as long as you correct it before it gets into their hands then it's not a mistake; it was just part of the process, even if 'the process' took you down a few new roads.
> 
> ...


Yes yes yes. ( picture Meg Ryan in the diner)

Al


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

Ill try to get something made tomorrow.


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

Hope its at least decent.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Y'all are being a little hard on Southern...ya think?
First attempts are always a little sketchy and time consuming. Then you work the bugs out. If this is joined properly it won't separate. You also later find ways of cutting down the hours spent. 
I think it looks good and the graining is beautiful.

At present, I'm working on a miniature house project. We are spending what I think is 3X the hours it would take in a factory production scenario, but it gives us the information we need for continuing along in the future and also gives us a "show" product for photographs and advertising.
When a production line is set up we should be able to cut the time by 3X+.
So it's a learning curve.


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

Da Aardvark said:


> Y'all are being a little hard on Southern...ya think?
> First attempts are always a little sketchy and time consuming. Then you work the bugs out. If this is joined properly it won't separate. You also later find ways of cutting down the hours spent.
> I think it looks good and the graining is beautiful.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement and compliment. :smile:


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## coraldo (Nov 1, 2013)

I think 10 or 15 an hour is completely reasonable. You have to be able to compete with those that have been doing it for 20 plus years. Most importantly as you have noticed, something that takes them one hour might take you five. Don't sweat the first one you make. I am new too, and my first project is far worse than my third or fourth. It just takes practice. I think your cutting board has a unique look to it, which does set it apart. However, I would stick to the more "standard" look for now. Make 3 or 4 of them, but don't sell them. These are your practice ones, use them as gifts (can still save you money spent on Christmas or Birthdays). If they turn out good then sell them, but don't count on it as income. You may not even make 10 an hour at first. Focus more on what you can sell it at while still making a small profit. Once you get a system of making them quickly, your time into project will decrease raising your hourly wage without raising price of cutting board. If you focus on x amount for hourly wage, you will end up charging more than competition and you may not sell any. Obviously if you get a system down and are only making 5 an hour than something needs to be addressed (more efficiency, lower cost materials or raising price)


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Southern
I like you or I wouldn't be posting good info you can use. Just call me tough love. Sugar coating it would be wrong and not doing you any favors. I see lots of projects here and never post a word. Give it your best shot.

Al


----------



## Wendel17 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm with Al on this one. Take your time, and learn your niche. It never comes easy. Do the best you can, and go from there. You'll learn things as you go. 

Trying to sell something even you yourself is not satisfied with is probably not the best way to go at it. Especially if you can get future buisness from it. You want your sample to be the best it can be.


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

Al B Thayer said:


> Southern
> I like you or I wouldn't be posting good info you can use. Just call me tough love. Sugar coating it would be wrong and not doing you any favors. I see lots of projects here and never post a word. Give it your best shot.
> 
> Al


Oh im not complaining. Its constructive criticism. The lady i was gonna show this too needs some other things made and so im not gonna be able to practice for a bit. Im also having to move into my new shop.


----------



## bradford (Jun 14, 2014)

SouthernWoodworking said:


> The lady i was gonna show this too needs some other things made .


Sounds like your business is rolling.


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

Bradpotts123 said:


> Sounds like your business is rolling.


I built her some rustic planter boxes from pallets for free and they sold like hot cakes. So yea, this will be my first actual work for a business where i get paid. Ive done some other work but it was for free.


----------



## bradford (Jun 14, 2014)

Stop doing things for free and your problem is solved. Sorry if it seems like we got down on you but we all want to see you succeed. Making things for money can be lucrative and we don't want you to give up woodworking as a result. If you ever have any questions feel free to shoot me a message.


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

Bradpotts123 said:


> Stop doing things for free and your problem is solved. Sorry if it seems like we got down on you but we all want to see you succeed. Making things for money can be lucrative and we don't want you to give up woodworking as a result. If you ever have any questions feel free to shoot me a message.


Yea. Ill report back after im told what she needs.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Don't get too diversified, especially at first.
Lock down to a few items that you have an aptitude and desire to do, and get proficient at it. We can't all be proficient at everything. I'm a "Jack of all trades" (cliche' 1), yet I know most of those trades, others are far better than I. That said, the few things I'm excellent at, are my money makers.

Don't rely on one re-seller, since that can dry up in a heartbeat (all eggs in one basket scenario/cliche' 2).


I've specialized in mostly live edge items, since my abilities are not in fine joinery, and I dislike doing so. My tables, benches and decorative pieces are not overly time consuming and with some refining I'll get the timeline faster. Still, I can make a coffee table in ~5 to 10 hours, not including finish drying time since I can move on to the next item at that time.
Epoxy takes a good 12 to 18 hrs between coats.


----------



## feralfreak (Nov 17, 2013)

im fixing to get back into doing some woodwork for money, is 26 inches a good height for a quilt stand? or would I have to go with 30? if 26 is good(with a 1x10 for the sides) is good enough I can get 2 out of one board that I like to buy(at lowes the 16 foot 1x10s) but if I would need to go with a taller one I could only get 1 out of it and would need to invest in a little more wood to get a 2nd


----------



## bradford (Jun 14, 2014)

feralfreak said:


> im fixing to get back into doing some woodwork for money, is 26 inches a good height for a quilt stand? or would I have to go with 30? if 26 is good(with a 1x10 for the sides) is good enough I can get 2 out of one board that I like to buy(at lowes the 16 foot 1x10s) but if I would need to go with a taller one I could only get 1 out of it and would need to invest in a little more wood to get a 2nd


You will probably get more help posting your question in the design and plan part of the site. There is no mandated height that you have to make something. I do not have one or have I ever built one. The ones I have seen have all been higher than 30". You might want to grab a quilt or blanket and see what you think.


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

I posted earlier on this thread a little advise on making money. Others here have said the same thing...find fast and easy ways of replicating procedures. Build jigs or whatever you need to do. This can save you a ton in labor in the long run. I have a website offering various things I make. I sometimes spend a lot of money and time just experimenting to see if there is a quicker way to produce something. Often there is no way but if you have imagination you can sometimes come up good ideas. This extends beyond the idea of producing more than one single item at a time.

Many woodworkers share some amazing ideas and shortcuts via youtube. They are generally not in the business of making a living selling things they make. If they were, I bet less of them would be so willing to share potential trade secrets.

Sometimes mass producing something to make money can involve a massive investment. Walmart sells some ok cutting boards in the $10-$20 range. There is no way I could make the same thing and show a profit selling them for the same price. A portion of this price gap can be made up for simply by marketing...but not all of it. An example would be a sticker that says "Made In USA" vs a Walmart sticker that says "Made In Thailand". Description of your product is a big deal. If you are not the kind of person that can sell ice to Eskimos then it may be a good idea to find someone that can. There is a company we all know called Snapon that offers quality tools at 3 to 4x the price of similar quality tools. They have established a name and perfected marketing. We can't all hire someone like Lee Iacocca but there are many individuals that are very talented at writing. If you can't do it find someone that can.

Not always but often, making money takes an investment. In woodworking here are a couple of examples:

Scroll saw x-mas tree ornaments. Unless the ornaments are 3d, there is almost no way to make money unless...you invest in a laser cutting machine. Those don't come cheap.

Personalized, engraved signs. In the past these were done by hand with a router and letter templates. Now these are mostly done by CNC routers coupled with computers. Not inexpensive either.

Here is an idea:

Cutting boards are everywhere and inexpensive for the most part. After you find a way to make them quickly and efficiently, try to individualize or personalize them. Maybe you can market them to a specific customer base. I recently watched a video in which a business was making and marketing cutting boards to people that own boats. All they did was attach a $5 mooring cleat to the edge of the cutting board, raise the price, and target a population that owns large boats.

Think about it for a minute...people that own a boat large enough to have a galley, have money no doubt. Why should their boat have a regular cutting board when they can spend 4x as much money on one that has a nautical theme. That is ever clever. The cutting board market is over saturated but they found a niche. Where are other places that rich people use cutting boards? Cabins...RV's...?

Never sell yourself short or give the impression that you are new to woodworking or an amateur. In the same hand, don't tackle projects that you are not sure you can handle. Never admit that you can't handle a job, just say you are too busy right now.

Everyone here has some great advice and knowledge.


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

JohnnyG73 said:


> I posted earlier on this thread a little advise on making money. Others here have said the same thing...find fast and easy ways of replicating procedures. Build jigs or whatever you need to do. This can save you a ton in labor in the long run. I have a website offering various things I make. I sometimes spend a lot of money and time just experimenting to see if there is a quicker way to produce something. Often there is no way but if you have imagination you can sometimes come up good ideas. This extends beyond the idea of producing more than one single item at a time.
> 
> Many woodworkers share some amazing ideas and shortcuts via youtube. They are generally not in the business of making a living selling things they make. If they were, I bet less of them would be so willing to share potential trade secrets.
> 
> ...


This thread has exploded with people with a vast knowledge and years of experience. I would have never expected this. Thanks for taking the time to write up that long post. Around here, the cutting board market is very dry it seems. Woodworkers in general is very dry here. Talked to some local shops and they gave me a list of items that want made that are pretty simple. Already in just a day made some extra cash form them. They also like that idea of funding a "Young Woodworker" as they all seemed to call me. Might have found a niche after all. :smile::thumbsup:


----------



## feralfreak (Nov 17, 2013)

SouthernWoodworking said:


> This thread has exploded with people with a vast knowledge and years of experience. I would have never expected this. Thanks for taking the time to write up that long post. Around here, the cutting board market is very dry it seems. Woodworkers in general is very dry here. Talked to some local shops and they gave me a list of items that want made that are pretty simple. Already in just a day made some extra cash form them. They also like that idea of funding a "Young Woodworker" as they all seemed to call me. Might have found a niche after all. :smile::thumbsup:


 ive heard one old woodworker tell me its a dying art, people seem to want to blow money on those sawdust pieces, not figuring it might take 2 or 3 of those to last the life of one well made wooden piece.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Do you have any hobbies you can integrate woodworking into? You can mess with the hobby, practice woodworking, and get paid at the same time!


----------



## sawdust703 (Jun 27, 2014)

*trying to make a little money from woodworking*

well young man, from the looks of things, you've been given numerous ideas, lots of valuable advice, and more over, plenty of suggestions at how to get your venture up & going. Some I agree with, & some I don't. Depending on what part of the country you're in, craft shows are a JOKE!!!! Trust me! My wife & I have WASTED more time & money than we have made, & heard more gripin' about how they could go to Walmart & buy it cheaper!!!:furious: In the 10 yrs I've been woodworking, I've learned to accept the fact that you can't please everybody! With that off my chest, I disagree with the post about not making money with a scroll saw. It has taken awhile, but I'm getting more orders all the time for scroll saw projects. And there is good money with the scroll saw!! The more unique, & eye catching your project is, the more it will bring. It may sound cheap to some, but I'm after REPEAT & RETURN business. I charge $12.50/hr on the saw plus materials. At the moment, in our little corner of Kansas, I have all I can do. Where you are, & have access to cherry, walnut, etc., consider making picture frames, things like that, that are easy to make, and easy to put together & make look sharp! We all have our areas of expertise, and knowledge. Learn all you can, while you can. And Never give up!! Think things through, consider your creativity, resources, etc. on all your projects, my friend, and without a doubt, before ya know it, you'll be makin' that extra cash you're lookin' for! Good luck, & be safe!:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

aaronhl said:


> Do you have any hobbies you can integrate woodworking into? You can mess with the hobby, practice woodworking, and get paid at the same time!


I have too many hobbies. I fly RC planes ( like big ones not airhogs), I build small robots and learn coding, tried designing apps ( didnt work to well ), Woodworking, trying to learn welding and few smaller things like rail guns and coil guns. Woodworking is just calming to me. I get to be alone and do my thing. Our RC local club wants me to try to make props for planes but i cant do that right now.


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

sawdust703 said:


> well young man, from the looks of things, you've been given numerous ideas, lots of valuable advice, and more over, plenty of suggestions at how to get your venture up & going. Some I agree with, & some I don't. Depending on what part of the country you're in, craft shows are a JOKE!!!! Trust me! My wife & I have WASTED more time & money than we have made, & heard more gripin' about how they could go to Walmart & buy it cheaper!!!:furious: In the 10 yrs I've been woodworking, I've learned to accept the fact that you can't please everybody! With that off my chest, I disagree with the post about not making money with a scroll saw. It has taken awhile, but I'm getting more orders all the time for scroll saw projects. And there is good money with the scroll saw!! The more unique, & eye catching your project is, the more it will bring. It may sound cheap to some, but I'm after REPEAT & RETURN business. I charge $12.50/hr on the saw plus materials. At the moment, in our little corner of Kansas, I have all I can do. Where you are, & have access to cherry, walnut, etc., consider making picture frames, things like that, that are easy to make, and easy to put together & make look sharp! We all have our areas of expertise, and knowledge. Learn all you can, while you can. And Never give up!! Think things through, consider your creativity, resources, etc. on all your projects, my friend, and without a doubt, before ya know it, you'll be makin' that extra cash you're lookin' for! Good luck, & be safe!:thumbsup:


Yea local craftshows here want $1300 per show ( twice a year) and most people who go to these just wanna look at things and not buy. I like the idea of picture frames. May try that soon and see how it comes out.


----------



## OldEd (Jan 14, 2014)

Suggestion: find yourself a woodworking shop, or a contractor, or something, and offer to work after school and weekends and whenever for CHEAP!!! CHEAP!!! CHEAP!!!, in return for which you'd like some training/experience/whatever-you-want-to-call-it. That way you'll get to see and with any luck, learn how to handle the tools of the trade. You will also learn which tool manufacturers the pro's use: they don't buy cheap tools prone to breakage. It's too expensive for them: they are out the money for the tool, and then out the money for the replacement and the time it takes to get the replacement, and...

You will also learn about materials.

If you are working for a general contractor you'll get to see several different trades, which is valuable in and of itself.

If you find a shop such as a furniture maker, or a cabinet installer, or something like that, you will learn more about a limited field, but you will still have work experience.

The experience is valuable in and of itself: you will be able to tell your next employer that you worked for the first one, and if you did a bang-up job, you'll have a good reference. If you f'd up... the word will get around.

You'll gradually figure out for yourself what sort of ww you want to do.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

SouthernWoodworking said:


> I have too many hobbies. I fly RC planes ( like big ones not airhogs), I build small robots and learn coding, tried designing apps ( didnt work to well ), Woodworking, trying to learn welding and few smaller things like rail guns and coil guns. Woodworking is just calming to me. I get to be alone and do my thing. Our RC local club wants me to try to make props for planes but i cant do that right now.


Interesting...try to the think out of the box...maybe you can build boxes to hold props, or other items to carry supplies for the hobby. Maybe even a plane stand or something along those lines. Be creative.

Why can't your build props for airplanes? What is holding you back? If that were were the money is maybe that is the inspiration you need.

I started woodworking in high school then 4 years after high school I started back up again making servo boxes for rc boats. Never thought making one box for my boat would turn into me selling them all over the world for the last 4 years...not I am starting to build gas rc boats, hydroplanes to be exact- the ones that hit 75mph on the water


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

aaronhl said:


> Interesting...try to the think out of the box...maybe you can build boxes to hold props, or other items to carry supplies for the hobby. Maybe even a plane stand or something along those lines. Be creative.
> 
> Why can't your build props for airplanes? What is holding you back? If that were were the money is maybe that is the inspiration you need.
> 
> I started woodworking in high school then 4 years after high school I started back up again making servo boxes for rc boats. Never thought making one box for my boat would turn into me selling them all over the world for the last 4 years...not I am starting to build gas rc boats, hydroplanes to be exact- the ones that hit 75mph on the water


They have prop stands but they want their custom props for cheaper then $50. I couldnt calculate the pitch of the prop precise enough to be worth anything and couldnt do it cheaper then $50. As for the contractor, Im trying to get a week with high end cabinet maker and contractor. Just waiting for a time.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

I see but you are on the right track keep up the creativity and good luck


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

aaronhl said:


> I see but you are on the right track keep up the creativity and good luck


Will do:thumbsup:


----------



## bk1 (Dec 28, 2009)

*I didn't see bird houses.*

I tried to buy some chickadee and wren houses and folks get 30$ each. do your research and make them according to Audubon etc. research is the key. go to purplemartin.org and look what they get for a cedar martin house. Just a thought. My work is shifting more to carving. Blue bird houses are big around here. like the other fellow said walk thru craft and art shows and get ideas there. Good luck. I hope you make a life doing what you enjoy.


----------



## Dejure (Sep 2, 2009)

Start small. I have a hobby shop that would pale many commercial shops and it started from a Black and Decker scroll saw and drill. One thing sold, then the next. Used the money to add tools, then to upgrade them. It only took fifty years.

Actually, I went the handyman route. Because I bought good equipment and collected a lot of it, there wasn't much I couldn't do. A fence job here, a custom cabinet there and it adds up pretty quick. 

If you limit yourself on what you're willing to do, presuming a shoe string budget, it will take years. On the other hand, meeting people's needs, while pursuing their wants can get you going quick.

When I didn't have a shop, I rented houses with garages I could work out of. To allow room, I stored much of my equipment at storage places. I'd go get my paint equipment when that was the job. Meanwhile, my woodworking equipment was always ready to go at the home shop.


----------



## Dejure (Sep 2, 2009)

As was mentioned, there is that "down time" thing. It's for that reason I branched out. I started out making plaques. A few sold, but I had a lot of time between sales. So I made simple shelves and so on. The nice thing was, a lot of it was from pallets and cost more elbow grease than money back then. Check out my flicker web page (Imagination Unincorporated will probably get you to me on the first page of your search). You'll notice a huge percentage of what you see could have been done with toss offs.

Pages down, you'll see walking sticks. Those are just from 2x stock you'd use to frame a wall or build a fence. 

Many of my sales go via consignments. It's a great way to get your foot in the doors of stores, and solves the problem of storing inventory (you have to write up good consignment agreements, of course).


----------



## Dejure (Sep 2, 2009)

Every quilter I've talked to whines about the low quilt racks. Why do people promote the problem, instead of adding a little height? Dunno, but I'd go with the one that didn't require so many folds.




feralfreak said:


> im fixing to get back into doing some woodwork for money, is 26 inches a good height for a quilt stand? or would I have to go with 30? if 26 is good(with a 1x10 for the sides) is good enough I can get 2 out of one board that I like to buy(at lowes the 16 foot 1x10s) but if I would need to go with a taller one I could only get 1 out of it and would need to invest in a little more wood to get a 2nd


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

Dejure said:


> As was mentioned, there is that "down time" thing. It's for that reason I branched out. I started out making plaques. A few sold, but I had a lot of time between sales. So I made simple shelves and so on. The nice thing was, a lot of it was from pallets and cost more elbow grease than money back then. Check out my flicker web page (Imagination Unincorporated will probably get you to me on the first page of your search). You'll notice a huge percentage of what you see could have been done with toss offs.
> 
> Pages down, you'll see walking sticks. Those are just from 2x stock you'd use to frame a wall or build a fence.
> 
> Many of my sales go via consignments. It's a great way to get your foot in the doors of stores, and solves the problem of storing inventory (you have to write up good consignment agreements, of course).


Is consignments when you sell something in someone else's store?


----------



## JohnnyG73 (Sep 10, 2013)

bk1 said:


> I tried to buy some chickadee and wren houses and folks get 30$ each. do your research and make them according to Audubon etc. research is the key. go to purplemartin.org and look what they get for a cedar martin house. Just a thought. My work is shifting more to carving. Blue bird houses are big around here. like the other fellow said walk thru craft and art shows and get ideas there. Good luck. I hope you make a life doing what you enjoy.


A friend of mine makes very simple bird houses that are stapled together. He can crank out quite a few of these rather quickly. He purchases sports team license plates and bends them in the middle to 90 degrees. These become the roof. Each house is spray painted with matching team colors. He sells loads of these for $50 each. He sells more Green Bay Packer ones than all other teams, NFL & MLB, combined:yes:

My dad used to find hollowed out logs and simply cut the bottom flat, angle the tops, and bored a hole in the side. A hinged cedar shingle was the roof. He literally sold hundreds of these bird houses over the course of several years.


----------



## feralfreak (Nov 17, 2013)

Dejure said:


> Every quilter I've talked to whines about the low quilt racks. Why do people promote the problem, instead of adding a little height? Dunno, but I'd go with the one that didn't require so many folds.


 so would the 30 inch be good enough? if it is, what would be a fair price for it if made from pine?


----------



## SandyKron (Jul 6, 2010)

seannymac said:


> Facebook might work.


You can also get a free website from Weebly. I see that Gnarly Wood is using Weebly. I have been using them for a while now too. Start out simple with the free version. If it goes well, you can later get a domain name to point to it.


----------



## 4reel (Mar 3, 2013)

Go to woodworking for mere mortals. he does a lot of simple projects and they are typically made of pallet wood


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

4reel said:


> Go to woodworking for mere mortals. he does a lot of simple projects and they are typically made of pallet wood


Trust me, i have seen every video of his, and every other woodworking on youtube. For the past 3 years, I have watched so many videos.... so many.


----------



## Twoodsr (Feb 7, 2011)

Think small boxs... you have the pallet wood for free, use the other "purchased" woods for inlay or trim, take the time to build the needed jigs correctly and make the prices attractive to your local market. Look at some of the different types of consignment sales. I have a 70/30 split through a artist's co-op and while it isn't a real money maker, it gets my name and my work out into the area and that has lead to bigger and better things.


----------



## Dejure (Sep 2, 2009)

SouthernWoodworking said:


> Is consignments when you sell something in someone else's store?



Yes, but, instead of getting paid up front (selling the item), the store pays after the sale.

Trying to start a business gives a good idea of what store owners have to deal with starting and running their businesses (e.g., the cost of buying or renting a place to do business, to heat and cool it, to decorate it, shelving and equipment, inventory costs, book keeping, taxes and so forth).

I know farms, stores and cedar mills that make hundreds of thousands a year, but overhead eats most of it. A store may not be able to afford gambling that your products will sell, or sell quickly. By selling on consignment, they don't have up front costs. However, they still have to pay if the item is stolen.

My general rule was, I wouldn't deal with stores that wanted fifty percent of the sale, unless they were VERY high profile. After all, you are paying to fill their inventory and space. I tried to stay in the twenty-five to thirty percent range (my share was seventy-five and seventy percent, respectively).


----------



## Dejure (Sep 2, 2009)

feralfreak said:


> so would the 30 inch be good enough? if it is, what would be a fair price for it if made from pine?



Asking what a fair price would be is like asking how much you should pay for a house or car. There are too many variables in quality and design. That could include material (always consider replacement cost, not what you paid for it), whether or not the rack is adjustable and so forth.

To start, see what is out there to determine price. If yours is lesser quality, let your price reflect the fact. 

Talk to some quilt places, either in person or by phone, and ask what they love and hate in a quilt stand.


----------



## ObtainiumMaker (Oct 2, 2012)

SouthernWoodworking said:


> So yea, im a happy camper :thumbsup::smile::yes:
> 
> Cant upload the photos to here for some reason so heres a link to photobucket
> 
> http://s28.photobucket.com/user/SouthernWoodworking/library/


That's the way to do it. I was going to suggest finding another woodworker or sawyer in your area and see about reclaiming offcut material to get started. Go with some small projects at first, maybe something easy to produce in quantity (and less costly to ship if you sell on a site like Etsy).

If you go with a storefront operation, you might consider this...A local woodworker here shared the advice to have a "rubber gorilla" at hand, something customers can snap up for around $5. It's the odd little item at the front counter that isn't really part of your production, but it's something you can make a lot of for not much time/money and the sales can help you keep the lights on 

For me, everything I do is with reclaimed wood from construction sites and offcut cherry, walnut, oak, birch, and maple from a local cabinetmaker. 

Good luck, and welcome to the world of sawdust :thumbsup:


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 10, 2014)

So is everyone, good luck.


----------



## garmtn (Feb 16, 2014)

*$$ From Wood working*

Hi Eric, If u talk to any woodworkers, that have tried to sell their work, u will find the hours that go into never equate to what u think the project is worth. Best advice I can give is to find challenging projects, that hold your interest. Then, when u have a significant amount, trying some "craft fairs." I think u will find if u get your material paid for u r doing well! Avoid those businesses that advertise," make $$ with bunk beds or addirondike furniture. Good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

difalkner said:


> Can't wait to see what you come up with!


If the goal is to make $, treat it as a business. Write a plan, research products and sales methods, Keep records.
If you sell at local craft shows, figure a way to differentiate your stuff from the mob. 
Cutting boards are pretty common. Guys that have a better set of tools can turn them out far faster than you will be able to. But you can add perceived value by adding decoration. Keep it easy to make. Plug cutter flower inlays?
You might want to research shops that will widebelt sand your boards to save time and make them flat. You can speed the process by making the boards in long strips and cross cutting after planing and sanding. Figure out a way of clamping to avoid most offsets. With a good blade and enough power on your saw you can glue right off the saw. 
For repetitive work it is worth it to make jigs, patterns and the like.
If you decide to make toys, make them as Kid proof as possible. No small parts that can come loose, no projecting parts to fall on, all rounded surfaces etc. Some guys do well with turnings. Finding the worthwhile craft shows requires using the grapevine of exhibitors.


----------



## OldEd (Jan 14, 2014)

Dejure said:


> Every quilter I've talked to whines about the low quilt racks. Why do people promote the problem, instead of adding a little height? Dunno, but I'd go with the one that didn't require so many folds.



You buy lumber at Lowes??? or Home Depot? you are paying far too much per bf...

Try a REAL lumber yard, or a building supply place - you'll save money.


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

OldEd said:


> You buy lumber at Lowes??? or Home Depot? you are paying far too much per bf...
> 
> Try a REAL lumber yard, or a building supply place - you'll save money.


If that was directed toward me, I rarely get wood from lowes. If I do its small wood or plywood.


----------



## mrs5150 (Sep 1, 2014)

Too bad your not in LA..I need someone to make so much unique things for me. But I always look for guys on CraigsList when I need a job me or my hubby can't do. 
Also try connecting with someone who can stain your work..Most customers want finish carpentry..

Good Luck!


----------



## garmtn (Feb 16, 2014)

*woodworking for $$*

Take a look @ a scrollsaw and the crafts u can do. One of our club members does pretty good with "Christmas ornaments." He gets quality Baltic Birch in bulk and "stack cuts" 5 @ a time. Going to a bunch of craft shows, selling his ornaments.
Granted, will take a while to get good but, one of the easier ways to make $$ with wood.


----------



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

How's it going kid? What else you made? Don't be shy, let's see it!


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

Develin said:


> How's it going kid? What else you made? Don't be shy, let's see it!


Well, made a few benches, cutting boards, planter boxes, and bottle openers. Right now, ive been stuck doing Car audio installs since July. I make way less money and work way harder. Id rather be doing more stuff for the home but dont want to turn down money when I can get it.


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

My wife & I did craft work for 9 years. Sure didn't get rich but lived on it. It seems to go in cycles. Local shows might be worth a try but we gave up on them. Took too much time for the returns. If you decide to try some furniture buy components from places like Adam's wood products. Buy the turned legs or table bases, make the tops. If you are using locally sawn wood, get a moisture meter so you know when it is ready to use, 6-7% moisture. If you don't you will spend way more than the cost of the meter trying to fix things. Meters cost $100 and up. Decent ones start @ about $160. Is there a shop near-by that has a wide belt sander? Learn about wood movement so you don't make dumb-ass mistakes like cross graining. Read a copy of "The Wood Doctor" by Eugene Wengert. 

I run a small professional shop making commercial work. Offices, medical, retail, moldings etc. Heavily into panel processing. www.lks-inc.com


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

Larry42 said:


> My wife & I did craft work for 9 years. Sure didn't get rich but lived on it. It seems to go in cycles. Local shows might be worth a try but we gave up on them. Took too much time for the returns. If you decide to try some furniture buy components from places like Adam's wood products. Buy the turned legs or table bases, make the tops. If you are using locally sawn wood, get a moisture meter so you know when it is ready to use, 6-7% moisture. If you don't you will spend way more than the cost of the meter trying to fix things. Meters cost $100 and up. Decent ones start @ about $160. Is there a shop near-by that has a wide belt sander? Learn about wood movement so you don't make dumb-ass mistakes like cross graining. Read a copy of "The Wood Doctor" by Eugene Wengert.
> 
> I run a small professional shop making commercial work. Offices, medical, retail, moldings etc. Heavily into panel processing. www.lks-inc.com


No shops near me allow me in thanks to OSHA


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

Widebelt sanding can be done by them, for you. Best way to smooth a top.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Please post some photos of what you've made. I'd like to see what you're doing.


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

Here are some. Sold the bench already for $100 and the cutting board is still here.

EDIT: the bench picture was not the finial piece. Dont have any photos of that but dont worry about the uneven stain. It was fixed 

Also linked some sound system stuff I did. That is a box for 3 15's in a Ford Ranger. It is 7ft^3 and was told it couldnt be done by many people....it has the best response curve you can get on a box. Got recognized by a few big car audio guys which caused my work to increase. 

The last photo was the first board I made and never sold it cause I messed up and went cross grain. I have been trying to make the joint fail by heating it and wetting it to test the expansion of the rock maple but so far, nothing has happened.


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

We used to make speaker box parts for a manufacturer, all done on CNC but the price competition was fierce! As for an easier solution to getting an even stain. We do a wash coat before stain. Lightly sand the wash coat and then stain. It helps a lot. All finishing here is spray and water borne. Wood moves pretty slow, it takes time for the interior moisture content to change. Heat will accelerate it but it takes time for heat to penetrate also. and then more time for the moisture to make it's way out. Buy that Wood Doctor book! You can probably find a used copy on half.com.


----------



## Steve M. (Jun 4, 2013)

Try asking other woodworkers in your area where they buy their wood. You can also do online searches. I did a quick seacrh in your area and came across Warner Robins Building Supply Company: http://www.wrsupply.com/building-materials/lumber.html
They don't seem to have a super wide range of species but probably a lot more than the box stores. Pricews are probably lower too. You're about 2 hours out of Atlanta where I am. We have multiple great locations for wide ranges of wood. I'm on the northside of town and I go to Peach State Lumber in Kennesaw. But I've heard of others. You could also go to or contact one of the woodworker clubs here in Atlanta to ask more.
As far as what to build, there are a lot of hunters in yoour area. Maybe something they could use with their deerstands or trucks/4-wheelers would be a good seller.
Good luck.


----------



## SouthernWoodworking (Jun 21, 2014)

Steve M. said:


> Try asking other woodworkers in your area where they buy their wood. You can also do online searches. I did a quick seacrh in your area and came across Warner Robins Building Supply Company: http://www.wrsupply.com/building-materials/lumber.html
> They don't seem to have a super wide range of species but probably a lot more than the box stores. Pricews are probably lower too. You're about 2 hours out of Atlanta where I am. We have multiple great locations for wide ranges of wood. I'm on the northside of town and I go to Peach State Lumber in Kennesaw. But I've heard of others. You could also go to or contact one of the woodworker clubs here in Atlanta to ask more.
> As far as what to build, there are a lot of hunters in yoour area. Maybe something they could use with their deerstands or trucks/4-wheelers would be a good seller.
> Good luck.


I buy some things from them but they are the same price at the big box stores. They dont like to sell 1 piece of plywood or 3 2x4's for example. They do big orders and you cant pick the wood.


----------

